# NBA Regular Season Game 41: Charlotte Bobcats @ Houston Rockets



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Houston hasn't beat Charlotte in their 2 year history. Brevin Knight seems to be able to penetrate at will against Houston and Felton has also been playing pretty well lately. Bobcats are without their 2 best players in Okafor and Wallace, so their really is no excuse to losing again tonight... although home games have been a nightmare for Houston this season.

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"><tbody><tr><td class="subMatchUp" align="center">2005-06 Stats at a Glance</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" width="235"></td> <td align="center" width="5">@</td> <td align="center" width="235"></td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Charlotte Bobcats </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">11 - 31 (.262)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">Fifth, Southeast</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">7 - 12</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">4 - 19</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">L 8</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Houston Rockets </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">14 - 26 (.350)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">Fifth, Southwest</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">3 - 13</td> </tr> <tr>  <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">11 - 13</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">W 1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 95.2</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 99.9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.421</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.473</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 40.5</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 44.5</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 89.4</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 92.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.425</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.428</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 41.5</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 40.9</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> Back to Top</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Wallace, G</td> <td class="inTxt">32</td> <td class="inTxt">14.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Okafor, E</td> <td class="inTxt">26</td> <td class="inTxt">13.2</td> <td class="inTxt">10.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Rush, K</td> <td class="inTxt">24</td> <td class="inTxt">12.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Knight, B</td> <td class="inTxt">39</td> <td class="inTxt">12.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Brezec, P</td> <td class="inTxt">41</td> <td class="inTxt">12.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Ely, M</td> <td class="inTxt">22</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Bogans, K</td> <td class="inTxt">39</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">May, S</td> <td class="inTxt">23</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Felton, R</td> <td class="inTxt">42</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Jones, J</td> <td class="inTxt">36</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Carroll, M</td> <td class="inTxt">40</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Robinson, B</td> <td class="inTxt">35</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Voskuhl, J</td> <td class="inTxt">13</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Anderson, A</td> <td class="inTxt">13</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Burleson, K</td> <td class="inTxt">18</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Bernie Bickerstaff</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">McGrady, T</td> <td class="inTxt">27</td> <td class="inTxt">26.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Ming, Y</td> <td class="inTxt">22</td> <td class="inTxt">19.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Howard, J</td> <td class="inTxt">39</td> <td class="inTxt">11.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Alston, R</td> <td class="inTxt">21</td> <td class="inTxt">11.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Wesley, D</td> <td class="inTxt">40</td> <td class="inTxt">10.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.1</td> </tr>  <tr> <td class="inTxt">Anderson, D</td> <td class="inTxt">20</td> <td class="inTxt">10.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Swift, S</td> <td class="inTxt">32</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Head, L</td> <td class="inTxt">38</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Hayes, C</td> <td class="inTxt">4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Barry, J</td> <td class="inTxt">17</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Baxter, L</td> <td class="inTxt">17</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Mutombo, D</td> <td class="inTxt">36</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Norris, M</td> <td class="inTxt">21</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Lucas III, J</td> <td class="inTxt">11</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Bowen, R</td> <td class="inTxt">38</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Jeff Van Gundy</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

no excuse not to get the W, i say tmac goes off and gets 49 pts, 7 rbs, 5 asts

rockets- 103
bobcats- 81


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

If "Pounds" (LB) and Hayes grab 25 rebounds and score 15 points then the rockets should win this game.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

not only Rockets win the game, but also they'll blow out their opponents. :wink::banana:


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> If *"Pounds" (LB)* and Hayes grab 25 rebounds and score 15 points then the rockets should win this game.


woah, this was positively ballscientist-esque.

And in the spirit of predictions, McGrady's gonna get 40 again which means we're gonna win!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, we've never beaten Charlotte??

Mcgrady's not gonna get 40, he'll get benched in the 4th 'cuz it'll be a blowout :biggrin:


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

32-22
already up by 10 in the 2nd Qtr. we rock :banana:


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

41-26 :wink:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, we can probably beat these guys just playing our bench tonight!


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> wow, we can probably beat these guys just playing our bench tonight!


 ugh...a little ahead ourselves Mania :smile:

Damn Tracy shoots terrible at home. Its like he's allergic to the Toyota Center


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rafer has missed 4 of the most wide open shots tonight. Great effort from the bench tonight, Baxter is really working for a spot on the team. McGrady has looked pretty sharp, he isn't playing as bad as the numbers indicate. There was a posession where he missed a tip-in 3 or 4 times.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

half time 51-44! step up guys, not enough! :curse: Do not sleep while leading!
T-Mac 15pts, but 4-14 :angel: 
Our bench performers(Hayes,Baxter,Head) are doing qiute good so far.
I dont know what's wrong with Deke,he has only played 3mins


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Rafer has missed 4 of the most wide open shots tonight. Great effort from the bench tonight, Baxter is really working for a spot on the team. McGrady has looked pretty sharp, he isn't playing as bad as the numbers indicate. There was a posession where he missed a tip-in 3 or 4 times.


 I could've sworn Skip was a better shooter than this. When Yao comes back Rafer's gonna be the defenition of "Open"....


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Well just looking at the box score can't see the game. It looks like Houston is taking a bat to the bobcats though.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> woah, this was positively ballscientist-esque.


Not sure if I should take that as a compliment or go take a shower.



> Mcgrady's not gonna get 40, he'll get benched in the 4th 'cuz it'll be a blowout


Nostradamus in the house. Good call. TMac goes for 29. Should we trade all of our injured players now and go with this crew plus Yao? KIDDING!!!!

Nice win!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hayes and baxter are making me smile


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hayes reminds me alot of Eduardo Najera. Has a knack for getting to the ball, always hustling and manages to stay active offensively and defensively. More impressive than Swift so far.


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

Rockets111 said:


> no excuse not to get the W, i say tmac goes off and gets 49 pts, 7 rbs, 5 asts
> 
> rockets- 103
> bobcats- 81



i was so close to this prediction, except tmac pts, because he sat half the game, but score wise, its almost impossible to get any closer. go rocketssssss


----------

